

Ask HN: Which London startups are hiring? - pmcpinto


======
junto
More than likely we are all hanging out in Shoreditch pubs at this point in
the evening, supping our real ales, playing foosball and will duly head home
in a few hours on our fixies, with our hipster moustaches flying out
gloriously behind us in the wind.

You should repost this Monday morning GMT.

Keep it dusty

N.Barley (Trashbat.co.ck)

------
tobinharris
Not exactly London, but we're looking for Rails devs a few hours north in
Leeds. [http://www.pocketworks.co.uk/jobs](http://www.pocketworks.co.uk/jobs)

------
mtmail
[https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/startups](https://www.siliconmilkroundabout.com/startups)
is a good list (and you should probably go to the event if you're in the
market)

------
marketingadvice
Try www.workinstartups.com - lots of UK companies on there

